# Looking for info on these 2 ships



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,

Unfortunately, six days ago, my friend's grandfather died at the age of 91. He served at sea in the Merchant Navy for 6 years; 2 years in the 1930s and other 4 in the 50s. My friend found his 2 Discharge Books containing entries for these 6 ships: ss Ampleforth 148313, ss Clearpool 162107, ss Lady Olga 149913, mv British Merchant 186002, mv British Commerce 180903 and RFA Bacchus 164723.

I found photos and information about the ships apart from ss Ampleforth and ss Lady Olga (no photos).

Do you know where I can find photos of these 2 vessels, please?

Thank you very much,
Ken


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Ken.... Lady Olga Built 1927/1266 tons by George Clarke and S.P. Austin of Sunderland 1927 for The Gas Light and Coke Company, which became the North Thames Gas Board in 1949.. Broken up in Antwerp 1958.
Pictures in 'Gas and Electricity Colliers' by D. Chesterton and R S Fenton.
ISBN 0 905617 33 9.

Bob.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

_Clearpool _was formerly the _Empire Cabot_. She will get a Wikipedia article eventually, but a brief resumé of her career can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Empire_ships_-_Ca_to_Cl#Empire_Cabot . RFA _Bacchus_ was carried by three ships, I suspect the one in question is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFA_Bacchus_(A103) .


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello all,

Bob, thanks for the info about the 'Lady Olga'.

Mjroots, thanks for the info about RFA Bacchus. I don't think 'Clearpool' is the same 'Clearpool' I am looking for; I think the older one built in 1935 is the right one. Thanks all the same.

Regards,
Ken


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Photo of LADY OLGA in my gallery, you can copy if you wish.
cheers.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
1935 CLEARPOOL wrecked Skitter Bank Elbow off King George Dock. 4.6.1944.


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh hello,

Thank you shipmate17.

Regards,
Ken


----------



## barrow-boy (Jun 23, 2005)

*Clearpool*

Is this the one Ken.

Nick


----------



## jrchannon (Sep 1, 2009)

*ss Clearpool - Master*

My great-grandfather - Alfred Smith. Buried in Istanbul - heading there next week with my current vessel and going to try and find the cemetery.

Any ideas?

I'll upload a photo.


----------



## jrchannon (Sep 1, 2009)

Apparently died of pneumonia. Not sure where the ship had been / was heading to but he was buried in Istanbul. I'll be there in two days time.


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

*SS Ampleforth*



KShips said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately, six days ago, my friend's grandfather died at the age of 91. He served at sea in the Merchant Navy for 6 years; 2 years in the 1930s and other 4 in the 50s. My friend found his 2 Discharge Books containing entries for these 6 ships: ss Ampleforth 148313, ss Clearpool 162107, ss Lady Olga 149913, mv British Merchant 186002, mv British Commerce 180903 and RFA Bacchus 164723.
> 
> ...



Hello Ken 
Sorry for the very late reply, I was on the Ampleforth in 1955 , could this co-inside with your request. if so please reply and I will give you the info I have 
seemore


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Keifint Kships,
This may be the Info you are looking for:-
EMPIRE ZEPHYR
Built by Charles Connel & Co Scotstoun
Yard No 432
Engines by David Rowan & Co Glasgow
--------------------------------------------------------
Last Name AMPLEFORTH (1949 )
Previous Name VALEWOOD(1946)
Launched Sunday 2 March 1941
Ship Type Cargo ship
Tonnage 6327 grt
-------------------------------------------------------------
Owner History
1941;- Ministry of War Transport

1946;- Kelston SS Co(John I Jacobs)

1949;- Ampleforth SS Co(Chas Cravos) Cardiff

Arrived for Scrapping 12 August 1959

Information from;-CLYDEBUILT DATABASE.
2 or 3 years ago I received a photo of the Ampleforth from a member of this site,unfortunately I knocked a pint of good beer over my(then) PC.
Lost everything on it,and to my great imbarrassment I don't even remember who sent it.
The NMM Greenwich have one Photo of the Ampleforth,but they want £20/£30 for it.
Hope this helps and good luck in your search.
Best Regards 
Arch


----------

